Ask HN: What is a good way or source to start learning programming - elkali
======
darshantejani
1\. Google Process is very simple. After learning basics from 4-5 hours from
youtube about some framework/language, start coding! Start working on real
life project and google all the problems you're facing! This is probably one
of the fastest ways to learn coding! Also if you find a good mentor to teach
you, it'll be a cherry on the pie!

-Darshan [https://rancho.in](https://rancho.in)

------
amolo
Sources (Free) 1\. Freecodecamp 2\. Youtube 3\. Github & Project Documentation
4\. Stackoverflow - For any challenges you get.

